# Schleife abbrechen, wenn Taste gedrückt wird...nur wie



## cler (21. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe zwei While-Schleifen:


```
while (x<maximalx)
{
x = x+1
}
while (y<maximaly)
{
y = y+1
}
```
 
nun würde ich gerne erreichen, dass die Schleife nabgebrochen werden, sobald eine Taste gedürckt wird. Ich habe es folgendermaßen probiert, allerdings werden die inneren Schleife nimmer bis zum Schluss durchlaufen.


```
while( !kbhit() )
{
while (x<=maximalx)
{
	 .
	 .
	.
	x = x+1
}
while (y<=maximaly)
{
	 .
	 .
	 .
	 y = y+1
}
}
```
 
Würde mich freuen,  wenn jemandem einfällt, wie man das lösen kann.
grüße


----------



## Nikon the Third (21. November 2004)

Wie wärs denn so?

```
while(!kbhit())
{
   while(x<maximalx && !kbhit())
   {
      ...
   }

   while(y<maximaly && !kbhit())
   {
      ...
   }
}
```

oder so


```
while(!kbhit())
{
   while(x<maximalx)
   {
      if(kbhit())
         break;
      ...
   }

   while(y<maximaly)
   {
      if(kbhit())
         break;
      ...
   }
}
```

Ich hoffe du hast das so gemeint...


----------



## cler (21. November 2004)

Hallo,

danke, das mit dem if geht.


----------



## Nikon the Third (22. November 2004)

Dann ist ja alles in Ordnung


----------

